# I got nudes.



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

Okay, so I just checked my e-mail to find nudes from some girl named Amy.  I'm thinking to myself _"Who the hell is Amy and why is she e-mailing me nudes?"_

Well then I look at the "to" section of the e-mail, and find she sent it to a couple people.  I think _"Okay, maybe she's somebody I barely know that decided to mail nudes out to various people to try to ask for favors later in exchange and she didn't realize each person can see she sent it to others as well in one go..."_

Then I take a closer look at the e-mail list.  Gmail only shows about 8 e-mails in the list by default (until you click "show details"), and I couldn't help but notice it was some a's followed by some b's.  I think to myself _"Holy shit, how many people did she send this to?"_, and click "show details".

Well, as soon as I spotted e-mails like [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected], I realized she had accidentally sent them to her entire address book.


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2010)

Hilarious.

There are no words that describe this perfectly enough.


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 21, 2010)

OMG. That's some huge fail


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 21, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 21, 2010)

And this is why when sexting it is better to not use e-mail. Lesson learned.


----------



## steveo1978 (Dec 21, 2010)

That all might be part of the trick. She (or He for that matter) might have made it  look like an accident in the hopes you would reply to the email and point it out. Then they might start some conversation up and try to get you into paying for the Web Feed.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh god, that has got to suck some massive fail


----------



## Issac (Dec 21, 2010)

OR it is just spam mail?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 21, 2010)

She really messed _up_! If someone pranked her, they're in a _load_ of trouble.

Be a good guy _and share_ your sympathy with her. She probably needs a friend _right now_.

_Please_ tell us if she's hot


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2010)

IxthusTiger said:
			
		

> She really messed _up_! If someone pranked her, they're in a _load_ of trouble.
> 
> Be a good guy _and share_ your sympathy with her. She probably needs a friend _right now_.








This made me laugh so bad, hehe, nice one!


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 21, 2010)

Amy wong send you pics ?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait.. I'm confused. Is it real nudes, or just like scam nudes?


----------



## monkat (Dec 21, 2010)

One of two things.

She'll either be completely embarrassed and become depressed and completely sexually reserved, or she'll realize that a replica of a capture of light reflecting off of her skin isn't all that important, and become a much more secure and mature person because of it.

I hope it's the first one


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 21, 2010)

Amy W. ?


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 21, 2010)

Two words: EPIC FAIL!!!


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 21, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> IxthusTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111ONEONEONEONE


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Well, as soon as I spotted e-mails like [email protected], [email protected], and *[email protected]*, I realized she had accidentally sent them to her entire address book.



Walmart sure is getting a surprise


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 21, 2010)

Is she hot at least?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 21, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> Is she hot at least?



Yes, _please share_ this information with us


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> Is she hot at least?



At least someone asked the question that we all wanted to ask...


----------



## Jax (Dec 21, 2010)

Tits or GTFO!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2010)

IxthusTiger said:
			
		

> She really messed _up_! If someone pranked her, they're in a _load_ of trouble.
> 
> Be a good guy _and share_ your sympathy with her. She probably needs a friend _right now_.
> 
> ...


This has to be reposted, as IxthusTiger is giving out golden advices!


----------



## ShadowFyre (Dec 21, 2010)

right then. my email is [email protected] know..if you wanna chat or somethin...or send pictures over...or something.


----------



## Marauding (Dec 21, 2010)

How were you in her contact list if you didn't know her in the first place?


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2010)

censor them and up them to imgur

just to piss off the people who want nudes


edit: censor them with something really obnoxious


----------



## Westside (Dec 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> censor them and up them to imgur
> 
> just to piss off the people who want nudes
> 
> ...


Great idea.  Censor them with an opposite body part, i.e. tits to vagina.  Then we could solve it like a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 21, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...that is the single STRANGEST idea I have ever heard. And I read /b/.


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I agree.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 21, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 21, 2010)

/checks email

Piss. no nudes.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> censor them and up them to imgur
> 
> just to piss off the people who want nudes
> 
> ...



I suggest this:



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

I check out the rest of this forum, come back and this thread is three pages?  Y'all a bunch of pervs.

Of course, not as bad as the people that asked me to forward it to them...



			
				steveo1978 said:
			
		

> That all might be part of the trick. She (or He for that matter) might have made it  look like an accident in the hopes you would reply to the email and point it out. Then they might start some conversation up and try to get you into paying for the Web Feed.Nah, I did some more checking and I knew this chick (like three years ago).  These were totally amateur pics.  I've gotten enough nudes to tell. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Why is she sending nudes though? Ask her. And if she says "DELETE THEM" you say "okay" but you actually keep them.


----------



## monkat (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Why is she sending nudes though? Ask her. And if she says "DELETE THEM" you say "okay" but you actually keep them.


THIS WILL SOLVE EVERYTHING


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2010)

Funny thing: That's exactly what I was expecting.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Dec 21, 2010)

LOL.


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

She has a cuddly mouse|dog|panda thing...


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 21, 2010)

OH DEAR GOD IS THAT A PANDA IN THE BACKGROUND??? ;___;

Also, she looks kind of ... dead. o_o


----------



## Westside (Dec 21, 2010)

Yo Rydian, I don't believe that she's naked, that red chupacabra is getting in the way.  She could be wearing a sweater for all we know.


----------



## monkat (Dec 21, 2010)

Why is it that her nipples are not ever allowed to be posted, but mine can be posted well over a hundred times?

I DEMAND EQUALITY! ....in the form of female breasts being allowed, that is.


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Why is it that her nipples are not ever allowed to be posted, but mine can be posted well over a hundred times?
> 
> I DEMAND EQUALITY! ....in the form of female breasts being allowed, that is.


Because you keep posting them.
EVERYWHERE O.O


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Why is it that her nipples are not ever allowed to be posted, but mine can be posted well over a hundred times?
> 
> I DEMAND EQUALITY! ....in the form of female breasts being allowed, that is.



Because your hairy. And she isn't. And hairy nipples are awesome.... unless she has them... then... equality should be exchanged here.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Why is she sending nudes though? Ask her. And if she says "DELETE THEM" you say "okay" but you actually keep them.Too lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Rydian sweater.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 21, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Yo Rydian, I don't believe that she's naked, that red chupacabra is getting in the way.  She could be wearing a sweater for all we know.




OMG! there's photographic evidence of chupacabras??? We must confiscate those pics at once. Hand them over!


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Stephapanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's kind of disturbing.


----------



## monkat (Dec 21, 2010)

STOP TRYING TO DERAIL THIS TOPIC AND TALK ABOUT MY NIPPIES


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Stephapanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought she looked drugged off her ass o.0


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a shot of her ass so we can confirm this?


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 21, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> STOP TRYING TO DERAIL THIS TOPIC AND TALK ABOUT MY NIPPIES


Your nipples are so awesome that if I look upon them any more I fear I shall go blind from all their glory.


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously we now know why these photos were sent to the entire address book.

Somebody:

1) Drugged her
2) Took her clothes off
3) Put her into several different positions with stuffed animals and took photos
4) Got into her email (It was probably left open)
5) Sent the pictures in an email to her entire address book


Mystery solved.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Mystery solved.


Considering that explanation didn't involve a talking dog, I'm going to have to revoke your mystery license.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Hilarious.
> 
> There are no words that describe this perfectly enough.
> This.
> ...


----------



## monkat (Dec 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to some state laws, I am counted as a talking dog.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

IxthusTiger said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it fell off and she lost it because she was drugged.


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Mystery solved.



Thanks Professor Lawton, now I can get to sleep.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 21, 2010)

This is so full of win I can hardly begin to describe it.


I wonder if she had an employer or a past instructor on this list. Or maybe if she had anyone underage...


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> > She has a cuddly mouse|*dog*|panda thing...


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean _I'm supposed to have a license?_

whoops


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 21, 2010)

he killed the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*trollface*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

So, never really answered Stephapanda's question, is she hot?

Also, lets talk about Monkats nipples.

Also, 40 users? Jeez, a crap ton of pervs in here. It's almost as if a popular game just got dumped.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Well, as soon as I spotted e-mails like [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected], I realized she had accidentally sent them to her entire address book.



Poor Disney. But I guess they are used to nudes on childish things.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So, never really answered Stephapanda's question, is she hot?
> 
> Also, lets talk about Monkats nipples.
> 
> Also, 40 users? Jeez, a crap ton of pervs in here. It's almost as if a popular game just got dumped.


Playing with nudes is a popular game.


----------



## Westside (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So, never really answered Stephapanda's question, is she hot?
> 
> Also, lets talk about Monkats nipples.
> 
> Also, 40 users? Jeez, a crap ton of pervs in here. It's almost as if a popular game just got dumped.


You're one of them.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes let's talk more about monkats nipples. 

They are some hot, hairy ass, man boobies.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 21, 2010)

reminded me of jack black also


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proudly.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 21, 2010)

you best be trollin [censored]


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So, never really answered Stephapanda's question, is she hot?


Average.


----------



## Westside (Dec 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> This is the best thread ever.


Sex sells, especially when it's free.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd just like to point out that sharing is caring.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 21, 2010)

I wonder if she has her parents in her address book...


----------



## Westside (Dec 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I wonder if she has her parents in her address book...


OMFG... that would suck so bad...
Well, Rydian, you lucky bastard, you just witnessed a pornstar in the making.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 21, 2010)

/wants less obnoxious censorship


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An Average looking pornstar. She'll go nowhere in her career if she's average looking.


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even that ugly deaf chick got semi-famous.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Helen Keller?


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure Internet Porn didn't exist during her lifetime.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily true if she'll do freaky fetish stuff.....

....don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Make-up, plastic surgery, and CGI can do wonders.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Internet Porn didn't exist during her lifetime.


And if it did, I doubt she'd know about it.

She was, how you say...



Spoiler



sheltered.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, the old lady in Orgazmo said the only way she gets work is by doing double anal/double vaginal. So I believe you. FUNFACT. double anal/double vaginal is the name of Trey Parker's and Matt Stone's band, abbreviated "DVDA".


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 21, 2010)

a sexting and nudes email is for an idiot people.


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

Took long enough for this thread to reach this point...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> a sexting and nudes email is for an idiot people.


Coming from the person who claims that if you watch porn of both a man and a women you're either bi or gay because there's a penis in it, so if you're straight you should watch porn that only contains one woman because if it's got more than one woman you're disgusting?

http://gbatemp.net/t236671-3d-porn?view=fi...t&p=2941326




Hey, the thread's dead now anyways.


----------



## monkat (Dec 21, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He must be really into those jerk off encouragement videos.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Those Jerk Off Encouragement videos, man their so boring, and if anything, are the funniest types of videos in porn.

In the words of Hank Hill directed at RockmanForte:

"That boy aint right"


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 21, 2010)

btw rydian as far as i know you're a good person for as far as I know not letting those get out with the nudity


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 21, 2010)

i think rydian is a pretty cool guy,he trollz and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Dec 21, 2010)

. useless


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 21, 2010)

gtfo,noob


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 21, 2010)

This thread is full of fuck!


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 21, 2010)

it depends on who you mean with fuck


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 21, 2010)

Spoiler











becomes


Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 21, 2010)

Fuck can mean so many different things.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 21, 2010)

so it can mean "i'm with your sister"?
lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## GH0ST (Dec 21, 2010)

You jump at the first place in Google for N*de F*ck right now


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Fuck can mean so many different things.
> 
> *SNIP*



1:21 spelt sentence wrong.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Dec 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Fuck can mean so many different things.
> 
> 
> Is this a good example?
> ...


Edit:
1.I don't know how to do that.
2.Is it a good example?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 21, 2010)

1: Now you do. (there's a reason why I added the code tags)
2: Meh, it'll do.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Dec 21, 2010)

1.I still don't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> i think rydian is a pretty cool guy,he trollz _hump legs_ and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## YayMii (Dec 21, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> 1.I still don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read next time, please.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Dec 21, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> jgblahblahblah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 again I see that it's just whatever's after the equal sign.


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you probably never will.

Go find a forum that has youtube tags that use the whole URL.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 21, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Pics or it didn't happen.
> well FWD pics or I will be upset. lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 21, 2010)

*Checks email*

Damnit, Rydian, she needs a paperbag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*deletes*


Well, if she wasn't a pornstar before or didn't have any hopes of becoming one, the possible embarrassment made her one now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

What is Rydian giving out forwards? Shit, I'll take some to judge to see if my accusations of her being drugged off her ass are correct.

I take it I need to supply email in the public?


----------



## gamefreak94 (Dec 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [email protected]


 Well Mickey will be getting a little surprise lol XD


----------



## floydo (Dec 21, 2010)

lolberries, what a dimwit.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 15, 2011)

Update: http://jezebel.com/5733979/man-hacked-wome...-naked-pictures


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Jan 15, 2011)

Is this girl one of the e-mail victims?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 15, 2011)

How pathetic.
You have to be a person with no life or morals to stoop so low.
Couldn't he have done something better with his time? Like... Try to get a life? Now that the FBI's onto him, I highly doubt he'll have much of a chance.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 15, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> How pathetic.
> You have to be a person with no life or morals to stoop so low.
> Couldn't he have done something better with his time? Like... Try to get a life? Now that the FBI's onto him, I highly doubt he'll have much of a chance.



The FBI isn't onto him, they already caught him.

However, who the hell keep naked pictures in their outboxes, or anywhere in their email account for that matter? Those women are kinda stupid.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 15, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> The FBI isn't onto him, they already caught him.
> 
> However, who the hell keep naked pictures in their outboxes, or anywhere in their email account for that matter? Those women are kinda stupid.



Big fucking deal?
Either way, he's in trouble.


The women made stupid choices, something I'm almost positive you made once. Everyone fucking makes them. They felt their emails were safe, only to find out they weren't so safe. I think they've learned their lesson from this experience, no need to call them stupid.

Know the word sympathy?


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 15, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Update: http://jezebel.com/5733979/man-hacked-wome...-naked-pictures


Holy crap Rydian, I can't believe your IMPORTANT now! And by that, I mean by association of association of association.


Which means you're still just Rydian. (But we still love you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, first:

NUDIES. FREAKIN' NUDIES. ALBEIT AVERAGE NUDIES, NUDIES THEY BE NONE THE LESS.

On another note, this is why you shouldn't send nudes. Get naked for the person in person. Adds meaning...or [censored]. Not sure which right now. Apparently politically correct terms get censored. Yay for over sensitivity!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 15, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that word, but I have no sympathy for people who bring those things on themselves.

Yes, I made mistakes in my life, like locking my keys in the car or something like that. However, nudes pictures? I've never done something so monumentally stupid and believe me, I did some pretty stupid things in my life.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 15, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> However, who the hell keep naked pictures in their outboxes


You do know that stuff you send is automatically there, right?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 15, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I know that word, but I have no sympathy for people who bring those things on themselves.
> 
> Yes, I made mistakes in my life, like locking my keys in the car or something like that. However, nudes pictures? I've never done something so monumentally stupid and believe me, I did some pretty stupid things in my life.



A big mistake is a big mistake, no matter what it was. This was obviously a big mistake they made, something I'm sure you made no matter what you say. It may not have been nudes, but I'm sure it was one hell of a mistake. Get over yourself.

I'm sure they feel bad enough, the last thing they need is someone calling them stupid.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 15, 2011)

is this topic dead yet? oh wait it's not... i'm no perv or anything but that's some fucked up shit


----------



## Stephapanda (Jan 15, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I know that word, but I have no sympathy for people who bring those things on themselves.
> 
> Yes, I made mistakes in my life, like locking my keys in the car or something like that. However, nudes pictures? I've never done something so monumentally stupid and believe me, I did some pretty stupid things in my life.



Okay, I just had to comment on this.

Just because someone makes a mistake does not make them stupid, and it's a bit low of you to say such things. You know nothing about any of these women aside from the fact that they didn't delete some nude pictures out of their sent box. Calling them stupid based on this alone is pretty damn idiotic. Obviously you aren't required to show sympathy, but you could show basic respect at the very least.

Their email accounts are meant to be private, and someone going into their email account is a violation of their rights regardless of the material they have in it. If I walk around naked in my own home does that mean it's my fault if someone breaks in and attacks me? My home is a private place just as their email accounts were supposed to be. Does that make me stupid? These women had every right to have pictures of themselves in their email accounts, and what happened is in no way their fault. Just because it's the internet doesn't mean their privacy rights should be any different.

Do you also talk shit about people in abusive relationships and/or similar situations? If I wanted to keep nude pictures of myself, I have every right to keep them and shouldn't have to worry about someone violating my privacy. To say they deserved it or had it coming is completely out of line.


----------

